# Can I Claim Points for Qualification Assessment Exemption?



## dungrani (Sep 7, 2012)

Dear Expat Members,

My Qualification is: Bachelor of Engineering (From Gujarat University - India). I have Completed my BE in year 2009.

According to India (26/09/2011) till Date: (26/09/2011)
*Institution:* Gujarat University, Navrangpura, Ahmedabad, Gujarat
*Qualification Awarded from:* 2007: B, BDS, BE, BPharm, LLB, LLM, MA, MBA, MBBS, MCA, MCom, MD, MDS, ME, MEd, MPharm, MSc and PhD

My Degree was under exemption list as at that point in time Gujarat University was part of the list. Now its removed -http://www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/45790.htm

So my question is - Would I be eligible to get 50 points as I graduated in June 2009? (when my institute was on list) or I can't claim for it as its removed from the current list.

Would it be mandatory for me to go to NZQA for my Qualification Assessment?

Please Suggest.


----------



## kumarvithya (Feb 23, 2013)

hello dungrani,
Since your university is not under the exception list, u need to apply for NZQA. 
We have to consider the new policy and not the obsolete one. so even though your university was on the list of the previous amendment, you can not consider.
Hope this helps.

all the best for NZQA.


----------



## dungrani (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Kumarvitya,

Can you please brief me about NZQA and What are the charges for ICT qualification?


----------

